# finally asked her for her phone number



## jeepy97_21 (Nov 2, 2005)

Well i've been attracted to this girl for a while now, and been kind of playing around about it. Last night, me and her were making out, and talking, and I told her that I was attracted to her, but wasn't sure if she was attracted to me. Then she told me she thinks I'm adorable and a sweetheart. Before we went to bed, I asked her for her phone number and she game it to me. Definatly a big step for me, although being that we were drunk at the time, I guess it doesn't make me a hero or anything. Hopefully she was being very sincere, and remembers, although they say drinking brings out the truth. I woke up this morning at her brothers trailer, right down from her house, and it turned out she had my car keys. So I went up there with her brother, whom Im really good firends with, got my keys, cracked a couple jokes and went home. I just felt weird being at their house with all their family and all, after everyone else from the party left the night before. That and they was getting ready to order pizza, and I knew if I hung out, they would make me eat it with them, and I would feel like I was intruding or something, or that they let me eat with them, because they felt they had to. But then again I imagine anyone would feel this way, even people without SA. I mean shes not my gf, yet, anyways. Im still getting to know her. I just hope she didn't get the idea that all I told her last night was lies or something. But im going to try not to worry about it, and make sure I call her tonight. I'll definatly be scared to, but I'll make myself. Anyways, just thought I would share my triumph of the night.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Awesome dude! good luck with you and her!


----------



## Fake $20 (Oct 18, 2004)

*Phone #*

Man you are on the right way,,, if makes out with you chances are she might want to hang out with you afterwards,,,, moreover she will be asking you for the phone # not you her,,, so brace yourself


----------



## Dyablo (Jan 6, 2004)

Nice man :nw i wish i could be at that level of communication


----------



## el omen (Dec 16, 2005)

"drinking brings the truth out"

-- ingenius! that's so true. i remember revealing too much personal things that i would be self-conscious about otherwise, when i was drunk. 

good luck, and congrats on a good time at the party, those are always great!


----------

